# Welcome Halo (Hey Low)



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Looks like Hey Zues will be very happy after quarantine!!! Halo and Hey Zues are eyeing eachother from a safe distance! Halo had her pooped checked today and has the usual case of pigeon coccidia, but that is all. She is very fine and healthy and quite the pretty lady. Hey Zues sure thinks so... Thank you Lovebirds (Renee) for hooking us up with this lost little piggy! She will be very loved here! Hope the photos come out! enjoy!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Hi Halo!*

Hi Cricket,

Halo is quite a lovely bird, I can see why Hey Zues is interested, and vice-versa, as he is not a bad looker either!  

Thank you for giving her a home, and thanks to Lovebirds for all her efforts in finding her a good home!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Looks like Hey Zues will be very happy after quarantine!!! Halo and Hey Zues are eyeing eachother from a safe distance! Halo had her pooped checked today and has the usual case of pigeon coccidia, but that is all. She is very fine and healthy and quite the pretty lady. Hey Zues sure thinks so... Thank you Lovebirds (Renee) for hooking us up with this lost little piggy! She will be very loved here! Hope the photos come out! enjoy!


what a pretty one. I"m so glad you got her and it sounds like she's good and healthy. Enjoy her. I was glad to help out.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cricket, Halo is quite the looker. Hey Zues will be a happy lad when they get together. Do you think Hey Jude will be jealous?

I love the name - if you get many more it will be interesting to see the names you come up with to carry on the "Hey" line.

Thanks.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hey Renee, I am still looking for another female!!! Hey Jude will be the third wheel, so to speak. So please keep your eyes open for another pigeon in need! Of course, any male is also welcome. My loft is OPEN!!! Thanks again! so very much! I'm in a constant giggle over our latest addition. I can't wait to put her in with the boyz! What happened with the New York pigeons?


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Yes Maggie!! Hey Jude needs someone too! That is why I need to find another young lady! Halo (Hey low) is a great name for her too! It suits her white head. I will need more "Hey" suggestions at some point... Hey you, Hey Seed, Hey ___? I'm open for ideas! Bring 'em on!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

They were taken to a rehabber somewhere to finish being raised then I'm sure they will release them. I will "FOR SURE" keep you in mind as birds are coming in WAY faster than we can keep up with...........


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a cutie. No wonder Hey Zeus likes her. She looks so sweet and gentle.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey there, Cricket!!  

GREAT NAMES for BEAUTIFUL BIRDS!

When you receive another one, just let us know if you want some name help...I'm SURE we could all come up with some GOODIES!!  

Hey Diddle Diddle


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, that is soooooo cute - hey diddle diddle. Tickles my funny bone.


----------

